# I'm in



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi, 
I just thought I'd stop and intro myself, I'm Harvey.
I've been an amature haunter for 15 years, and like to build life sized posable static dummies. This past '07 season I built my first pnuematic a wolfman pop up. You should see the valve system I made for it, delightfully simple and in expensive!
Well enough of the rambling intro.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome! Do you happen to be an invisible rabbit who is 6 feet tall?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Haunting for 15 years, wow. You're an old pro. Cann't wait to see some of your stuff. Stop in chat sometime and say "hi". Glad to have you here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome partsman! Hope to see your props soon, glad you could make it here.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

> You should see the valve system I made for it


love to. Pics? Do you have pics? We likey the pics here. We likey a lot. Always looking for new ways to do pnuematics.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pics?!?!?! WHERE!?!?! I WANNA SEE!?!?! hehe welcome partsman!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Get your pics around and get them posted.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, you will like it here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Welcome!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome partsman : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Harvey!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...the more the merrier!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Partsman!!!!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Boo!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I know you will like it here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and WELCOME!! Okay now that thats overwith lets see some pictures.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Harvey the Haunter.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hooowldy you'll fit right in.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello partsman and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------

